
Peter Thiel's attack on Gawker is called “champerty,” and it used to be illegal - chrismealy
http://qz.com/692312/billionaire-peter-thiels-attack-on-gawker-is-called-champerty-and-it-used-to-be-illegal/
======
mindcrime
Supporting a free and open media doesn't mean supporting every media outlet.
The point everybody seems to be glossing over here, in their haste to paint
Thiel as the Antichrist incarnate, is that Gawker was wrong. If they had not
actually done wrong, none of this would be an issue. Who is funding the
lawsuit is actually irrelevant. They chose to publish the Hogan sex tape, they
get to pay the consequences. So Thiel gets his revenge in the process.. OK,
fine, there are plenty of other media outlets out there (hello, qz.com).

Of course it's frustrating to see a billionaire flaunt their wealth in a way
that most of us never could, but that's the flip-side of the open society
coin.

